
TechStars Summer Camp for Entrepreneurs: Winners Selected - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/18/techstars-makes-selections-start-up-summer-camp-for-10-teams/
======
whacked_new
I'd like to know which ones are also YC interviewees? pg said TS should accept
anybody who makes it to the YC interview, but my feeling says the TS taste
will be pretty different from YC.

~~~
python_kiss
TS accepted startup teams before YC announced who's been accepted to the
interviews. I, for one, received a phone interview from TS by April 1st.

